# [B]Linuxpartition unter Windows kopieren[/B]



## espo (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine 3TB Cloudbox von Lacie - ohne HDD. In diese einfach eine andere HDD einzubauen funktioniert nicht ohne Weiteres, da das OS der Cloudbox eben auf der HDD gespeichert ist und nicht in einem Flashspeicher in der übrigen Hardware der Box. Lacie bietet diese Daten nirgends zum DL an und weigert sich auch per Support diese bereitzustellen damit ich meine HDD selber wechseln kann. Jetzt habe ich mir die HDD einer anderen Cloudbox (die Boxen sind baugleich, die HDD´s nicht) besorgt und möchte die benötigten Daten von dieser auf die neue HDD kopieren.

Per Trueimage habe ich das nun versucht und es ergeben sich ein paar Probleme. Zum einen bemängelt TI, dass beide HDD´s nicht gleich gross sind. Die Quellplatte ist 3TB gross, die Zielplatte 1TB. Der zu kopierende Content (Filme, Musik etc + OS) ergeben aber nicht ein mal 900GB. 

Ich habe anfangs gedacht, es würde reichen lediglich die Partition zu kopieren, die auch das OS beeinhaltet jedoch ist nicht ersichtlich welche das ist und TI erlaubt mir (auf den ersten Blick) auch nicht die Auswahl einzelner zu kopierender Partitionen. Also dachte ich mir, eben erstm ein mal alles zu kopieren und die Mediendateien nachträglich zu löschen.

Des weiteren habe ich die Befürchtung, noch weitere Probleme zu bekommen was den Kopiervorgang angeht, da es sich bei dem OS um Linuxbasierte Daten handelt. Liege ich da falsch?

Tut mir leid für meine ungeordneten Fragen aber in diesem Feld bin ich fast komplett grün hinter den Ohren.

Danke für eure Anregungen!

Gruss espo


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2014)

Windows kann mit Linux-Dateisystemen gar nicht umgehen, du kannst also erst gar nicht auf die Partition zugreifen. Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre mit einer Linux Live-CD. Warum willst du die Dateien denn auf eine kleinere Platte kopieren, die dann schon voll ist?


----------



## espo (27. Juni 2014)

Die kleine Platte ist lediglich zu Testzwecken, quasi ne "Machbarkeitsstudie". Bevor ich mir ne 3TB Platte kaufe und das Ganze überhaupt nicht funktioniert, wollte ich halt erst ein mal testen was geht.

Kannst du mir kurz erklären, wie das Vorgehen mit der Live CD aussehen würde und welche Tools ich brauche?

Danke


----------



## Jimini (27. Juni 2014)

Wenn du nur die Daten kopieren willst, startest du beispielsweise GParted Live und schließt die Zielplatte an. Danach formatierst du die Zielplatte und kopierst die Daten einfach rüber.
Falls du eine Partition komplett kopieren möchtest, kannst du dafür CloneZilla nehmen oder die Partition(en) mit dd kopieren (dd).

MfG Jimini


----------



## espo (27. Juni 2014)

Danke. Ist es bei  Vorgang Nr.2  aber nicht nötig, die Platte vorher zu formatieren? Welches Format wäre das für Linux überhaupt?


----------



## Jimini (27. Juni 2014)

espo schrieb:


> Danke. Ist es bei  Vorgang Nr.2  aber nicht nötig, die Platte vorher zu formatieren?


Nein, wenn du eine Partition klonst, brauchst du nicht zu formatieren - die Daten werden dann auf Sektorebene kopiert. Auf diese Weise ist es sogar möglich, verschlüsselte Partitionen oder Partitionen eines RAID zu kopieren.


> Welches Format wäre das für Linux überhaupt?


 Welche hättest du denn gern? ext2, ext3, ext4, btrfs, reiserfs, xfs... 
Generell fährt man mit ext4 aber sehr gut.

MfG Jimini


----------



## espo (27. Juni 2014)

Ah ok, danke. Mein Gedanke war halt nur, dass wenn ich nur einen Teil der Platte kopiere, der nicht belegte Bereich der Zielplatte ja im nachhinein auch noch für die Cloudbox nutzbar sein soll und dafür ja auch eine gewisse Formatierung vorhanden sein mus. Oder ist das ein Denkfehler?


----------



## Jimini (27. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne die Cloudbox und ihr System nicht, aber ich würde generell davon abraten, sowas auf eine Festplatte zu installieren, welche (möglicherweise wichtige?) Daten enthält - außer natürlich, man verfügt über ein aktuelles Backup.

MfG Jimini


----------



## espo (27. Juni 2014)

Wie meinst du das? Die Zielplatte ist ja neu und da kann ich nix falsch machen und von der Quellplatte sind bis auf das OS keine ultrawichtigen Daten gespeichert. Ich bin eben echt ratlos wie ich das am besten gedeixelt bekomme.


----------



## Jimini (27. Juni 2014)

espo schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Die Zielplatte ist ja neu und da kann ich nix falsch machen und von der Quellplatte sind bis auf das OS keine ultrawichtigen Daten gespeichert. Ich bin eben echt ratlos wie ich das am besten gedeixelt bekomme.


 Sorry, ich glaube ich hatte dich missverstanden. Du möchtest also nun den Inhalte einer 3TB-Platte, von der rund 900GB belegt sind, auf eine neue Platte kopieren, ja?
Falls dies der Fall ist, müsstest du zunächst die Partition verkleinern und dann auf die neue Festplatte klonen.
Falls nein, beschreib' bitte nochmal knapp, was du machen möchtest 

MfG Jimini


----------



## espo (28. Juni 2014)

JETZT hast mich richtig verstanden.  tut mir leid wenn ich teilweise etwas schwer verständlich schreibe aber wie gesagt, in diesem Genre bin ich wenig bewandert aber danke für dein Engagement!


----------



## Jimini (28. Juni 2014)

Super 
Am besten bringst du erstmal in Erfahrung, welches Dateisystem die Partition aktuell verwendet. Zur Not kannst du GParted Live booten und dort beim Partitions-Editor nachsehen.
Vom Dateisystem hängt nämlich ab, wie / ob es verkleinert werden kann.

MfG Jimini


----------

